# New Gsd Puppy has 2 different looking ears



## SeaJai (May 18, 2018)

Just received a 10 week old German Shepherd puppy and she is said to be a purebred. And I know that the teething process can take up to 7 months. I was just wondering if it was normal to have one ear look almost like a lab’s ear. The other ear looks like a more typical gsd floppy ear so I’m just unsure and was wondering if this has happened to other people. All responses appreciated ?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

The ears look typical to me, they go up and down, and not at the same time. Could be the angle of the pic only, but the downed one doesnt look too triangular. Might just be a trick of the angle though.

She is adorable!! Love the penciling on her toes


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Where did you get the dog? Was she shipped to you? Did you meet the parents?


----------



## SeaJai (May 18, 2018)

Yes I saw both parents and they both seemed to be normal looking and healthy. I got the puppy from more of a local breeder


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Here's a couple pics of my puppy at various stages for comparison. The bottom one was 12 wks, the upper was 14 wks, by 15 wks my puppy's ears were up to stay, but it varies widely. Some ears don't stay up dependably until 6 or even 8 months! My avatar is my pup at about 5 months...


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

This was Kiba at 7 weeks vs now at 13. The ears go through phases!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The ear on the left, the puppy’s right, looks like it’s starting to go up. Ears change a lot when they are young.


----------



## SeaJai (May 18, 2018)

Thank you all for the responses and pictures! I’m glad to see that some of you experienced the same thing and helped me out


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are some of Scarlet’s ear photos


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

At one point, she had fox terrier ears, lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ur pup’s ears look like my pups ears. I too pray they go up he’s not quite 4 mo.


----------

